# The self fulfilling prophesy (1 Viewer)



## Olly Buckle (May 18, 2010)

You know the idea of the self fulfilling prophesy, “You’re going to fall off and hurt yourself”, well he wouldn’t have done, but now he has thought of the possibility he loses his confidence and ...


  Well I came across a slight variation, “Taps must be turned off firmly or they drip”. It’s not true, when a tap washer is new and soft practically the lightest contact with it will efficiently stop the water flow. But if you make a point of always turning the tap off hard the washer will soon harden, and it becomes true.


Anyone else got any good examples of inevitable, but unwanted, effects like this?


----------



## Futhark (May 18, 2010)

"Please keep out of children." -- _On a butcher knife.

_Not exactly a self-fulfilling prophecy (I hope!), but your post reminded  me of this label.


----------



## Futhark (May 18, 2010)

Hate to double-post, but I started looking up stupid labels, and this one is more appropriate:

Label on a laser pointer:  "Do not look into laser with remaining eye."  

Self-fulfilling, indeed!


----------



## Destroyer (May 18, 2010)

I could bring up the packet of peanuts but...   you've probably seen it already. There's the sleeping pills that may cause drowsiness though.


----------



## NaClmine (May 18, 2010)

"Contact a doctor if the erection lasts more than four hours." Huh??? How bout several other more exciting choices?


----------



## The Backward OX (May 20, 2010)

*...*


----------



## Patrick (May 20, 2010)

NaClmine said:


> "Contact a doctor if the erection lasts more than four hours." Huh??? How bout several other more exciting choices?


 
Four hours? Is that all?


----------



## JosephB (May 20, 2010)

Could be embarrassing, if you had an appointment or something. Reminds me if those spontaneous episodes in grade school -- when you had to use the old book on the lap trick.


----------



## Patrick (May 20, 2010)

JosephB said:


> Could be embarrassing, if you had an appointment or something. Reminds me if those spontaneous episodes in grade school -- when you had to use the old book on the lap trick.



It doesn't help when the teacher is hot and wears such a tight uniform. They do that because they know their students are hormonal.

My French teacher always used to come over and crouch down to my desk  level in the last five minutes of the lesson, as well. If she were to do  that in the first five minutes, no problem, but right before the bell! I  swear she used to do it to the male students on purpose. That was one  of the rare lessons where the boys would sit at the front of the  classroom and stand at attention when she walked into the room. :lone:


----------



## Edgewise (May 20, 2010)

Mermaid on the breakwater said:


> It doesn't help when the teacher is hot and wears such a tight uniform. They do that because they know their students are hormonal.
> 
> My French teacher always used to come over and crouch down to my desk  level in the last five minutes of the lesson, as well. If she were to do  that in the first five minutes, no problem, but right before the bell! I  swear she used to do it to the male students on purpose. That was one  of the rare lessons where the boys would sit at the front of the  classroom and stand at attention when she walked into the room. :lone:


 
lol.  "I think of all the education that I've missed, but then my homework was never quite like this."

My junior year of high school math, I sat behind this gorgeous chick.  Curly hair, tall, bronze skin, all bust.  She would lean forward on the desk, jeans riding low, and it was clear she wasn't wearing any panties.  The predicament wasn't whether to look or not.  That shit was a given; the problem was standing up.  And anyone who has been in that sort of pickle knows that it is impossible to navigate those waters with any degree of grace or subtly.

On point, if you don't want to drive pubescent hormone-drunks insane with lust, don't give them any ideas.


----------



## JosephB (May 20, 2010)

It was a lot worse when it happened in church.


----------



## Red_Venus (May 20, 2010)

JosephB said:


> It was a lot worse when it happened in church.


 
LOL. Yes...I suppose that would be slightly awkward. Having been a preacher's daughter, I can remember the urges other young male parishoners evoked. Luckily I didn't have to deal with an *ehem* *apparent* demonstration of what was going through my head. Girls have the benefit that way.


----------



## The Backward OX (May 20, 2010)

Red_Venus said:


> Luckily I didn't have to deal with an *ehem* *apparent* demonstration of what was going through my head. Girls have the benefit that way.


 
Yeah? Most guys who know what's what can pick it by the combination of engorged lips, high colour in the cheeks and dilation of the pupils. Maybe that's why A-rabs make their women cover their faces.


----------



## Edgewise (May 20, 2010)

JosephB said:


> It was a lot worse when it happened in church.


 
I don't know about worse.  If anybody notices, then it stands to reason that they should be equally embarrassed for staring at peoples crotches in a house of god.  I doubt anybody would bring it up in the course of a service or potluck or whatever you jesus people do because it would reflect poorly on the observer. 

Or maybe I'm over-thinking it.  Public boners are never pleasant.


----------



## moderan (May 20, 2010)

Edgewise said:


> ...it stands to reason...
> Or maybe I'm over-thinking it.  Public boners are never pleasant.


Pun intended?


----------



## Edgewise (May 20, 2010)

The Backward OX said:


> Yeah? Most guys who know what's what can pick it by the combination of engorged lips, high colour in the cheeks and dilation of the pupils. Maybe that's why A-rabs make their women cover their faces.


 
Good point.  A pebble in a forest is just as noticeable as the tent erected right next to it.


----------



## Edgewise (May 20, 2010)

moderan said:


> Pun intended?


 
Too late to say yes?


----------



## moderan (May 20, 2010)

Edgewise said:


> Too late to say yes?


 Not at all.


----------



## JosephB (May 21, 2010)

Edgewise said:


> If anybody notices, then it stands to reason that they should be equally embarrassed for staring at peoples crotches in a house of god.



But, see if someone is kneeling, it puts them at eye-level.


----------



## Olly Buckle (May 21, 2010)

I suppose gratuitous erections have more to do with self fulfilling prophesies than bad labelling. Sigh.


----------



## Edgewise (May 21, 2010)

Olly Buckle said:


> I suppose gratuitous erections have more to do with self fulfilling prophesies than bad labelling. Sigh.





Olly Buckle said:


> Anyone else got any good examples of  inevitable, but unwanted, effects like this?



(nods)


----------

